

A dynamic Ad mediation service based on current eCPMs by top ad providers - neXter
http://ipartymobile.com/a-dynamic-ad-mediation-service-based-on-current-ecpms-by-top-ad-providers/

======
Stephanvs
I'd be very interested in this. I was actually thinking about this today! If
this were readily available I'd incorporate it into my apps asap!

